# Google übernimmt deutsches Unternehmen Zynamics



## Newsfeed (2 März 2011)

Der Internetdienstleister holt sich mit dem Unternehmen den Reverse-Engineering-Experten Thomas Dullien (aka Halvar Flake) und Sicherheits-Know-how ins Haus.

Weiterlesen...


----------

